# Law & Order: Criminal Intent back on 06/08/08



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

12 new episodes starting Sundays on USA Network!


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

Geez, only on USA? I hope these eps are re-aired on NBC or UHD (even if 10 or so days later) so that I can see them in HD!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Syzygy said:


> Geez, only on USA? I hope these eps are re-aired on NBC or UHD (even if 10 or so days later) so that I can see them in HD!


Burnsville doesn't get USA-HD yet?

Boy, my childhood inferiority complex is so over! 

(I was a high school cross-country runner in the 70s. Back then, Burnsville was really good at inducing inferiority complexes in its conference rivals.)


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Is Goren's weight gain real or fake?


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Burnsville doesn't get USA-HD yet?
> 
> Boy, my childhood inferiority complex is so over!


Maybe it does, on Comcast cable. But I bought a HD-TiVo in 2004 when that was the only good HD option -- Comcrap didn't even carry channel 5 (ABC) in HD. Now (at least until DTV sufficiently improves their own POS DVR) I'm locked into using only the DirecTV satellites that broadcast in MPEG-2. 

Hence my wish for L&O:CI on NBC or UHD (Universal HD).


----------



## MountainMan41 (Feb 28, 2005)

rgr said:


> 12 new episodes starting Sundays on USA Network!


Hooray!  I hope Vincent D'Onofrio (Det. Robert Goren) did not ask for too much raise. If so they will kill him off for sure.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

MountainMan41 said:


> Hooray!  I hope Vincent D'Onofrio (Det. Robert Goren) did not ask for too much raise. If so they will kill him off for sure.


Who cares. Kill him off already. Chris Noth is the only reason to watch.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Syzygy said:


> Geez, only on USA? I hope these eps are re-aired on NBC or UHD (even if 10 or so days later) so that I can see them in HD!


Not that I know of...not in that sort of timeframe anyway (10 days or so)...

The last set of new episodes from USA did get reaired on NBC eventually, but only after sometime after the writers strike when they were looking for content to fill slots in their schedule with "new" content...

That's my recollection anyway...


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

MikeekiM said:


> Not in that sort of timeframe anyway (10 days or so)... The last set of new episodes from USA did get reaired on NBC eventually, but only [because of] the writers strike...


Thanks for your helpful reply, Mike. Hmmm, maybe an actors' strike could have the same effect...

Oh, WTF, I might as well watch USA's letterboxed CI eps on my widescreen Sony CRT with "Digital Reality Creation." (It's not as if NBC's HD broadcast of this show was really _*high *_definition, anyway. )


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

MikeekiM said:


> Not in that sort of timeframe anyway (10 days or so)... The last set of new episodes from USA did get reaired on NBC eventually, but only [because of] the writers strike...


Well, Mike::ekiM's reply turned out to be rather more harmful than helpful, as it caused me to give up and watch the first two new episodes of CI (6/8 and 6/15) on fuzzy USA when I could've waited till 6/21 and 6/28, respectively, and seen them on NBC in HD -- even though it's really HD-lite because of the dismal work of the L&O franchise's production crew.

For future reference: It looks like NBC will consistently rebroadcast the CI eps _*13 days *_after they're shown first on USA.

I've cancelled my USA SP and re-added my old NBC-HD SP.


----------

